# How to waste ad money.



## drmike (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a good one I just saw.  Talk about lousy quality control and mistyping and/or language challenges.







* News ip

* SSD disks Chache

* ENTER COUPONE CODE:


----------



## terafire (Nov 17, 2013)

Fail


----------



## sv01 (Nov 17, 2013)

failed


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 17, 2013)

I see spellcheck wasn't on the TODO list.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 17, 2013)

I LOL'd.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe this 14 y-o kid did not pass his English class this year? And forgot to go to summer class, because he/she became a summer host


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 17, 2013)

You know where I'm going with this one... 

Also I think I saw a Host Gator ad the other day. Darn thing wasn't even readable with some sort of bright yellow font.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 18, 2013)

*THIS* is a waste of ad-money:



Looking up Neil Young lyrics, was on some random lyric site.


----------



## drmike (Nov 18, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> You know where I'm going with this one...
> 
> Also I think I saw a Host Gator ad the other day. Darn thing wasn't even readable with some sort of bright yellow font.


Yeppers, Fran needs to get his ad updated and make light of it not being Buffalo any longer.  Chooooopaaaah!


----------



## Picklehosting (Nov 18, 2013)

On the plus side I like the cloud logo....


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol


----------



## switsys (Nov 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> Here's a good one I just saw.  Talk about lousy quality control and mistyping and/or language challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. They embarrass other Swedes.

I hope they won't sell a single VPS.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 18, 2013)

I do have to add that "Coupone" is oddly believed by some to be a European spelling of the word. If you google the word its quite frequent in foreign sites.  (If you search put it in quotes otherwise Google punishes you for bad spelling).

Frankly this is what you get when you hire a designer that has no knowledge of the industry, they essentially get an email with the text they want on an email and copy/paste. I had an incident a while back where we ordered a few hundred flash drives with instructions on centering in the email. The flash drives had "Center this" printed on all of them or something to that effect.


----------



## EricGregory (Nov 18, 2013)

Engrish FTW!


----------



## Marc M. (Nov 18, 2013)

WebDesignerInAHurryBannerRushedOutTheDoorMustSellNowHosting


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 18, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Maybe this 14 y-o kid did not pass his English class this year? And forgot to go to summer class, because he/she became a summer host


Not a 14 yr old summer host or a 1-man show. They're owned by http://www.itstaden.se/ and own their own DC in Hudiksvall

http://www.datacentermap.com/sweden/hudiksvall/cloudshost.html



> ITSTADEN AB is a *premium member* of Data Center Map, we therefore recommend them.


----------



## switsys (Nov 18, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Not a 14 yr old summer host or a 1-man show. They're owned by http://www.itstaden.se/ and own their own DC in Hudiksvall
> 
> http://www.datacentermap.com/sweden/hudiksvall/cloudshost.html


Nevertheless they embarrass us other Swedes by announcing in jibberish instead of English.

I wouldn’t trust anyone, in this day and age, who can't write in proper English, they're probably lacking other major skills as well.


----------



## Hannan (Nov 20, 2013)

haha probably was drunk when they were designing this ad.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice...

One way to blow your advertising budget!


----------



## NodePing (Nov 22, 2013)

A bit of a different banner, but still my very favorite.


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 23, 2013)

I laughed a bit at the COUPONE part :L Fail!!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 23, 2013)

NodePing said:


> A bit of a different banner, but still my very favorite.


Oh snap! haha


----------

